

VMware's virtualized Android phones coming to Verizon - Sato
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/10/vmwares-virtualized-android-phones-coming-to-verizon.ars

======
Sato
There was a related discussion just a week ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3098050>

------
danmaz74
I wonder why is virtualization needed to have multiple profiles in one
phone... wouldn't it be easier to integrate that at OS level?

------
nodata
Anyone got any experience with this? I don't know anybody who knows anybody
that uses this product.

